# New rescue that won't eat w/out me?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm, my Cocker was a fussy eater. She would go as long as 3 days without food, but on that 3rd day she'd eat her kibble. I do find my niece's GR won't eat unless I put his dish down, sit down in a chair, and give him a cue to eat. My husband didn't think he would eat either, but didn't realize he needed permission and a cue.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, maybe it is her breed. She looks kind of like an English Springer Spaniel, but all black with just a touch of white on her chest. Or a flat coated retriever, but much smaller than breed standard. I've also seen pics of black cockers crossed with black labs that look a bit like her. We're planning on having her DNA tested just to satisfy my curiosity. 

I have to stand there the whole time encouraging her, saying "eat your food" every two seconds because she'll stop and look at me for permission. I've not been able to reach her previous owners to see whether she had issues before (they just wanted to dump her). 

I don't want to baby her too much but I think she was abused somehow so don't want to be too harsh with the food. She's a bit scared of men, won't go near them unless I call her to them and tell her it's okay, and even then it takes her quite awhile to warm up enough to go to them on her own (after two weeks she's just now going to my husband when he calls). I hate what people do to their "pets".


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I really don't have an idea that might help - am bumping this so maybe one of the trainer-members might see it.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

When we adopted Sweet Katie she wouldn't eat unless I put food on my fingers and rubbed her mouth and she would lick my hand and then eat. Be patient as you never know what previous owners did. After 3 yrs., she'll eat anything we give her.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a friend who has a 2 year old german shepard. he only eats if she puts her hand in the bowl and puts some food in her hand. he didnt want to eat as a puppy either and he still eats like this today.

maybe this dog was teased with its food, and shes not sure on what your going to do to her when you put the food down. poor baby, she seems very scared. I hope you get her to overcome this fear.

good luck

Debbie & mason


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sit with her while she eats, then as the days go by move a lil further away each day  HTH


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See if you can use the words "eat your food" with a hand cue. Then slowly use only hand cues. Eventually, she may just need one hand cue as permission to eat. We don't always know what a previous owner has taught intentionally or by accident when we take in a new dog. 

Hopefully she'll adjust well with time and just eat on her own. They usually will eat when they get really hungry...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My lab is 13 yrs old and has always wanted me to stand near her bowl while she eats. She has her peculiar little habits and I never minded standing there. Now that I have multiple dogs I stand _guard_ so that whoever finishes first can't move in on another dog's food. 

Would it be possible to hand feed her her meals? My grandchildren's dog is not very interested in eating at all so I know that not all dogs are food orientated like my speed eaters.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

If I walk away while my crew is eating, one of my 13-1/2 yr old shelties will follow leaving his food. So I basically stand there until they are all finished, then hand out their individual meds w/ peanut butter. With the other sheltie I have to ignore him when I put his food down because he will stand there looking at me with a "is that all look?" on his face. After a couple of minutes he usually goes to eating, v-e-r-y slowly. No problem w/ the other three.


----------

